
350 Elephants drop dead in Botswana some walking in circles before face-planting - chaostheory
https://www.livescience.com/elephant-mass-deaths-botswana.html
======
ColinWright
Previously discussed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23725335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23725335)
: 77 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23707920](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23707920)
: 39 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23707934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23707934)
: 1 comment.

Different sources, but no discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23755509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23755509)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23741501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23741501)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23721887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23721887)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23712287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23712287)

